# Moving to Glasgow... advice on private fertility specialists please!



## Frustrated Girl (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Ladies

I am due to move to Glasgow soon and am nervous about finding somewhere to continue my treatment locally. I have finally found a fertility (and in particular recurrent miscarriage) specialist I like and trust in the south of England so will be gutted to leave his care. I am mid way through immune treatment for high NK cells and sticky blood so know that I will need to be closely monitored once I do get another bfp....am sooooo nervous about experiencing another mc. 

If anyone is in the same boat locally do let me know or if you can point me in the right direction it would be hugely appreciated... I know nothing about Glasgow at this stage so all a bit scary! Will no doubt be looking for a good acupuncturist/yoga class...etc....etc at some stage too!

Thanks lots x


----------



## Snowball22 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi!  Well firstly good luck in your future move to Glasgow and best wishes that the move gives you a precious baby also!! Not sure if I will help you much -  As you will see from my note below I had one failed treatment with NHS Glasgow royal and after this because we had to go private we opted to go to serum in Athens.  If we were to stay in Glasgow GCRM would have been our choice or your other option is  the Nuffield.  From what I've heard GCRM is a bit more advanced but can't say personally. 
I wish you lots of luck !
X


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

Ive not really heard of anyone having treatment with NK cells in Glasgow hopefully you can find another specialist you like. There are normally open days at Spire clinic they have clinics in Glasgow and Edinburgh x


----------



## tracyl247 (Mar 14, 2010)

Snowball22 said:


> - As you will see from my note below I had one failed treatment with NHS Glasgow royal and after this because we had to go private we opted to go to serum in Athens.


Sorry I am hijacking your post Frustrated Girl..

Snowball not sure if you already knew this, you might have posted there at some point and i missed you but there are two threads on the Greece boards you might be interested in

From BFP to first scan - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=290973.0

and

Pregnancy after Infertility - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=285143.0

Frustrated Girl

Have you had a look on the immune thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0 someone might be able to advise, also there is a GCRM thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283660.0
and a GRI thread here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278573.0

Hopefully someone might be able to advise you, also it might be worth asking your current consultant if he knows any one in the Glasgow area he can recommend or refer you to.

Best of Luck

Tracy


----------



## Snowball22 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks Tracy I already follow a few serum threads


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi frustrated girl,

I live in Glasgow and attend the gcrm. They have been great so far and you could contact them for a wee bit of advice I'm sure. Other options for private are Nuffield and Glasgow royal. We chose gcrm as better statistics. It is slightly more expensive though. 

Good luck. There's also a gcrm thread if you fancy getting some advice from the ladies. 

Xx


----------



## mcat (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi, We go to the gcrm and have found them great and would highly recommend them..  I have no experience anywhere else though.
I am on clexane and steroids and believe they have just started intralipids.  They do change their treatments with research so are not stuck in their ways, which I think is very important.
Good luck


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

I had a very bad experience at the GCRM and would never recommended the clinic to anyone. Friendly doesn't translate to excellent care as far as I'm concerned.  If you would like more info please feel free to PM me. 
xxA


----------



## Frustrated Girl (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies Ladies, really kind of you. The number of people who have taken the time to reply on this thread shows me already how friendly the folk are in Glasgow so that is a great insight!

I think I have probably concluded via your feedback that I would be best to stick with my existing specialist who I am comfortable with. Given I will be flying down south a fair bit with work it probably makes sense to keep all my investigations in one place. 

Looking forward to the move now. Any other wider Glasgow advice greatly appreciated too!! What should. Be doing to switch off and relax at weekends?!

Hope you are all well and having success x


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi FG if you have someone that will work for you and that you really trust I would stick with them! 
Good luck to you!    
xxA


----------

